# Alternative Brewing Methods



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Would you like to see alternative brewing methods offered to your clients?

Is there scope for you to offer alternative brewing methods or are you encouraged to offer espresso based drinks?

Are you comfortable preparing a Chemex,French Press or Pour-over for your customers?

Are you frequently asked for these types of drinks?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

We run a guest bean once a month and been offering it as an espresso for ease of production, but of course espresso is not the best way of brewing for a lot of single estates so we will be introducing made to order drip brew for our guest bean very soon. SHould work really well.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

practicality is the major issue here, Lee, i know what your thinking of and it should work great but only in a few sites, barny, worcs and WL spring to mind.

These have the space to fit a drip station in to the flow easily.

speaking to max @ c&S today and he's been trying to offer Scott Roa's method of pourover to his customers but its just too time consuming to be practical.

as always the key concern is to offer the best quality coffee in the most efficient way possible.


----------

